# Q,s on Cone air filter



## ccrider1030 (Jul 17, 2003)

I tried to put a cone air filter on my stock Ka but when i did the car would let me go over 2500 rpms and would die. Then the air fuel mix was way rich. I think it was the sensors. But i would like to know what to do about them what can i do to bypass them or something like that? thnks for anyhelp

ccrider1030


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

check that your afm (maf) is plugged in, not damaged and has no leaks after it.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

LOL. Was everything tightened??? I dont know much about KA's, but when my MAF sensor wasnt hooked up, it ran in safe mode. Wouldnt go above 2500 rpm. This is an RB20. Check your ECu for codes. Also make sure the MAF sensor is plugged in and there are no vacuum leaks


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Considering how close the filter is to the sensor, the air might still be turbulent going past the sensor and throwing reading off, causing it to go into safe mode...


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

also,check the AIV sensor. if your car has one, and you just leave it open, it might give a weird reading. you can either get a breather filter for it, or take it off, although the breather is prolly the easiest.


----------



## ccrider1030 (Jul 17, 2003)

every thing was tightened. now the breather filter for the AIV is that something that i would have to kinda make or is it something that is bought. Im kinda new to cars in genereal so any help about it would help. is the breather filter kinda like a cold air intake that has the hose coming from the pipe? Or is it actually a filter that goes on the AIV. tanks for any help

ccrider1030


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

they sell breather filters at checkers....autozone..shit liek that. I got mine from checkers for like 10 bucks. APC product. Worked well. However I dotn know if that is the cause. My friend did the same thing (put a cone filter) but he didnt put a breather filter so.....who knows. Did you reset your ECU???? Dont know if that would make a diff. CHECK THE CODES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

When my RB20 wasw in safe mode, the FGIRST t5hing I did was check for codes and got 1long 2short..MAF. Low aned behold...I didnt plug the MAF sensor back in


----------



## turbonissan (Jan 21, 2003)

this could help, check the wires that are connected to the maf, one of the wires may be severed. i had the same problem, only it did it on my sr20 and not the ka motor


----------

